# 2002 GTI VR6 ipod integration. please help



## Ho0dLuM (Jun 4, 2008)

I just bought a 2002 GTI and was wondering what i can use to listen to my ipod through the radio. It has the monsoon cd player and cassette player stock deck in the car. it is wired for a disc changer in the back, but it doesn't have a disc changer. what are some ways i can get my ipod to play through the car stereo?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: 2002 GTI VR6 ipod integration. please help (Ho0dLuM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ho0dLuM* »_I just bought a 2002 GTI and was wondering what i can use to listen to my ipod through the radio. It has the monsoon cd player and cassette player stock deck in the car. it is wired for a disc changer in the back, but it doesn't have a disc changer. what are some ways i can get my ipod to play through the car stereo?

Hello,
Our DICE i-VW-R connects directly through the back of your factory stereo allowing you to have your iPod integrated with controls through the head unit as well (next/prev track, next/prev playlist, next/prev album). Our i-VW-T kit would allow to connect through the pre-wiring in your trunk, but going directly at the radio would be easiest on a 2002 GTI. Let me know if you have any further questions!


----------

